# Segmented ring through planer



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried flattening segmented rings through their planer?

On my 15" planer, can't see why this won't work, provided they are larger than 6" diameter.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You're going to be planing cross grain on parts of it, might have some tearout.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Could try to take very light cuts. Just don't want to damage the machine.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Try and let us know how it works. I was wandering the same thing for when I get into segmenting. The cross grain is the only issue I can think of. I have a helical head planer so I'm eventually gonna try it with very light passes and see how it goes. That just seems like a much better way of getting flat joints than sanding does.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Man I would not do it. If you have alot of time in a ring I would do a practice piece first. Get yourself a 16/32 Performax sander or someting similar if you are really serious about segmenting. Sanding is alot better than planning any day. just my opinion.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

On second thought I would also be concerned about the glue joints that are parallel to the cutters as well. People have destroyed planers and been seriously injured trying to plane end grain cutting boards. I know these aren't end grain but I wouldnt do it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i wouldnt do it either:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Most segmented turners will tell you this is not a good idea. Consequently I've never tried it. I've heard horror stories of blowing up rings. I work to hard to get the rings built. I now have a thickness sander but before that I would hand sand one side, then either glue it to the existing vessel and flatten the other side when the glue dried. Or I would hot glue the edges to a flat board on the lathe and flatten the ring that way.
If you glue up your ring on a flat waxed board, that side will be very close to flat. Use a jointed 2x4 with sandpaper glued to it to make that side really flat. If the other side is close enough you can do the same to it. I used to use a 12" disc sander with the table removed to flatten the rings also.


----------



## Major (Feb 15, 2010)

*My vote: NO*

There is a reason experienced segmented turners do not do it.
Please remember that safety in the shop should always be your very first concern.If you question the safety of it...DON,T TRY...
Let me add though that in Malcolm Tibbets' book he shows how to safely run them through a surface SANDER.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Man I would not do it. If you have alot of time in a ring I would do a practice piece first. Get yourself a 16/32 Performax sander or someting similar if you are really serious about segmenting. Sanding is alot better than planning any day. just my opinion.


I think instead of spending $1,100 of the Performax, I would maybe get a 10 inch from Grizzly for $400, if you pass half rings through it you could have a 20 inch diameter ring. Or step up to the 12 inch for $600 and then you could do 24 inch rings.


----------

